# Introduction



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

My son was born stillborn on January 16th. His name is Francis Michael. I wrote his birthstory and pictures to this site here http://gratefulbambina.wordpress.com/

He was such a beautiful baby that looked just like his brother & sister. We have the mass tomorrow for him at 10:30 am


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

I am so sorry. He is a lovely baby. Peace.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i am so sorry. he is beautiful.








Francis Michael


----------



## Ok (Feb 6, 2004)

prayers for Francis Michael and family







Beautiful baby.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I am so sorry.







Hang onto your other children in the coming weeks because they will be what keeps you sane. Hug them as much as you can, tell them when Mom cries it means she needs a hug. Francis is a beautiful little boy, you will treasure those pictures.


----------



## momof2monkeys (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss mama. What a beautiful little angel.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

He's a beautiful baby.







Francis Michael

Strength and healing to you


----------



## skybluepink02 (Nov 9, 2005)

There are no words. I am so sorry.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss of Francis Michael.
What a sweet, beautiful little boy.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hannybanany (Jun 3, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG THAST IS MY SON'S NAME. hUGS TO YOU MAMA MAY YOU FIND PEACE


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

so sorry for your loss. a beautiful name for a beautiful baby.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm sorry for the loss of your baby boy. Nothing I can write will help you right now. Just know that you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Bella Catalina (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh mama, there are no words. I am so, so very sorry. Francis is beautiful.


----------



## leobabe (Dec 29, 2007)

your pictures moved me to tears. i wish i could hug you in person.
he is such a beautiful, perfect baby, and you are such a beautiful mother.
i wish you peace. i know it will not come quickly, but i pray that the people in your life give you what you need to get through each day.
i'm so, so sorry.


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

Oh, mama, I am so terribly sorry for your loss! My heart breaks for you...
















for Francis, your beautiful baby.


----------



## KYCat (May 19, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. I am praying for you and your family.
May God bring you all peace.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

You have a beautiful little boy. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am so sorry. Thank you for sharing your pictures. He was beautiful.


----------



## gratefulbambina (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you so much. Im sorry that I haven't been able to post on here much, for some reason coming here is extremely hard for me. I do post on his blog all the time for healing. Maybe in time I can post here too, I'm not sure why its so hard to post here.


----------



## downvalleygirl (Dec 8, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss. i, too, know the pain of losing a baby. it's so hard but you will make it through, with support. know you are not alone at ALL. i wish you peace in your heart. your little francis is so precious.


----------

